# Heat Pump for Mobile in Seattle?



## kenmolg (Oct 20, 2011)

I am thinking about having a heat pump installed for my single-wide mobile home.  I'm not sure what the installed cost will be and have not gotten estimates yet.  The forced air furnace works OK and I supplement that with an electric oil burner portable heater so the FA heat only comes on 2 or 3 times a day.  Still, my electric bill from Puget Sound Energy hit $300 a month last winter and I do not want to repeat that.  I can afford to pay cash for a heat pump system but I'm not sure if the cost is justifiable.  I don't plan on moving for years so I look at it as an investment.  I replaced all of my windows with Milgard Style Lines last year and that has been a big improvement.  

I had a guy from PSE come out to seal all of my registers and he crawled underneath and inspected the ducting and said that it was in fine shape.  He also told me that my FA furnace was pretty good. 

I live in Kenmore, WA which is pretty close to Seattle and also is just off of Lake Washington so the days can get fairly chilly in the cooler months.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 21, 2011)

kenmolg said:


> I am thinking about having a heat pump installed for my single-wide mobile home.  I'm not sure what the installed cost will be and have not gotten estimates yet.  The forced air furnace works OK and I supplement that with an electric oil burner portable heater so the FA heat only comes on 2 or 3 times a day.  Still, my electric bill from Puget Sound Energy hit $300 a month last winter and I do not want to repeat that.  I can afford to pay cash for a heat pump system but I'm not sure if the cost is justifiable.  I don't plan on moving for years so I look at it as an investment.  I replaced all of my windows with Milgard Style Lines last year and that has been a big improvement.
> 
> I had a guy from PSE come out to seal all of my registers and he crawled underneath and inspected the ducting and said that it was in fine shape.  He also told me that my FA furnace was pretty good.
> 
> I live in Kenmore, WA which is pretty close to Seattle and also is just off of Lake Washington so the days can get fairly chilly in the cooler months.


What are you heating now LP Gas or Nat gas?, or is it a electric furnace.
  You could always put a 95% eff gas furnace. i would think that would be a lot cheaper than electric heat.  Paul


----------



## kenmolg (Oct 21, 2011)

I currently have an electric furnace.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 21, 2011)

kenmolg said:


> I currently have an electric furnace.



How cold does it get in you area? The heat pumps work pretty good down to 36 degrees or so.   Paul


----------



## kenmolg (Oct 22, 2011)

The coldest nights in winter may get to 25 deg. F or so.


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 22, 2011)

kenmolg said:


> The coldest nights in winter may get to 25 deg. F or so.



In that case at those temps, a heat pump would work fine.  Paul


----------



## kenmolg (Nov 6, 2011)

I've gotten two estimates, one from Sundance for a 1.25 ton Mitsubishi wall mount, the installed price would be $5600.  Another company, Budget Heating & Air gave me a quote of approx. for a 1 ton wall mount Mitsubishi or approx $3100 for a wall mount Fujitsu.  We also talked about the LG Art Cool line and I rerally like the LAN091HNP where you can "mount" a picture in the frame.  I'm also considering the LG Art Cool Inverter, like the LA095HV.  Haven't gotten estimates on the LGs yet and this Tuesday I'm getting an insulation estimate, which I want to before the heat pump install.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 6, 2011)

Unless that's one small trailer a 1, ton is way to small. I live in a really small square shaped  super insulated house in VA and have a 1-1/2 ton unit and it stays fine in the room where it's mounted is quiet, and cost little to run, but the other rooms stay far cooler.
I'd dare say your home will have 1/2 the R value of insulation I have so will take more to heat and cool.
Those units are made more for something like an addition then trying to heat and cool from one end to the other in a trailer. You really need a reguler heat pump,  not a mini split.
The dealers cost on one of those units is about $900.00 and will only take them 1/2 day or less to install it. I installed mine myself except for the freon line. It took my dealer less then an hour to vacate and charge the line.


----------



## kenmolg (Nov 6, 2011)

The Primary area that will will receive direct air from the heat pump is my "open concept" living room/kitchen which is just 160 W x 375" L.  The rest of the trailer is a hallway which leads to the 2nd bedroom (now converted to a storage room), bath, and master bedroom.  I have already shut off the register in the storage room and am only using 1 register in the master so a space heater will be more than fine for nights.

I have Google'd the price for the Art Cool Picture unit (does it include a compressor?) and I have seen it for about $900.  I have MS and cannot install it so a contractor needs to be involved somehow in my case.  I am also a bit scared of warranty coverage, or rather the loss thereof, if it dies and LG says "too bad, you didn't buy it from an authorized retailer" or it wasn't properly installed.  Another thing that concerns me is say I do have an out-of-work HVAC tech install and wire the thing and a month later my place catches fire??  What if I can't find him?  $3K is my budget but I would be way happier at $2K.


----------

